# January 2022 Chanel Purchases - Happy New Year!



## thefashionact

Happy 2022 and welcome another year of Chanel purchases! 

Sharing my beautiful and unique Chanel Mini Rectangular Classic Flap in Caramel (21p)


----------



## chicnfab

21k coco handle… I’m in love 
It’s a struggle to find this beauty and paid above retail which I’m not proud of but super happy to add her in my collection….happy new year!!


----------



## Tyler_JP




----------



## chanelbaby21

My beautiful new light green/vert clair small classic flap!


----------



## Leejah

My new to me WOC  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## midori_bluez

Happy 2022!
My 1st purchase of the year!
22C Light Beige Mini Square

Glad that it still came with the Xmas packaging!


----------



## calisnoopy

(Pics from Personal Shopper)


----------



## yellowpartyhat

Purchased my first boy bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

Going back to basics to fill a gap in my C collection.  Black caviar single classic flap w/shw.    Sometimes it’s the simple things that bring joy.


----------



## judyustc

Got a light beige mini CF with gold ball!


----------



## RedHead172

My first retail purchase in a very long while.


----------



## purseaddict2021

yellowpartyhat said:


> Purchased my first boy bag


what size is it ,may I ask?


----------



## xsweetdreamx

My new to me caviar square mini  thank you for letting me share


----------



## luxurylex

midori_bluez said:


> Happy 2022!
> My 1st purchase of the year!
> 22C Light Beige Mini Square
> 
> Glad that it still came with the Xmas packaging!


Love! Currently looking for this bag


----------



## yellowpartyhat

purseaddict2021 said:


> what size is it ,may I ask?


It's a small. Here's the exact model I ordered from my SA - https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p...anel-handbag-calfskin-ruthenium-finish-metal/


----------



## trf

They aren’t for everyone, but they are for me! My first dad sandals


----------



## Nebbiolo

chanelbaby21 said:


> My beautiful new light green/vert clair small classic flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286448


Love that light green! Congrats!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Just a quick update: I'm obsessed with the new pink 19 zippy I purchased - she holds all of my holiday gift cards perfectly! I think she looks so pretty inside the Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag (my all-time favorite) and with the classic flap wallet I've had for several years. Love.


----------



## flyingfree27

My amazing SA surprised me with this pink cardholder when I went to pick up the new coco crush necklace. I gasped with joy because I didn’t ever think I would still have a chance to get it!


----------



## gagabag




----------



## iamyumi

Was surprised that they had these cute shoes in my size - in the sale!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

iamyumi said:


> Was surprised that they had these cute shoes in my size - in the sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290836


Those flats with bows are beautiful  Are they current collection?


----------



## iamyumi

Mad_la_mans said:


> Those flats with bows are beautiful  Are they current collection?


I think they are from 2020


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

gagabag said:


> View attachment 5290435


I just bought the rouge allure lion one in the color rouge impulsif. Such pretty lipstick and I like that it softens over the day (but doesn’t look weird and splotchy!  Is that no1 part of their new line? Try anything else in that line?


----------



## gagabag

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I just bought the rouge allure lion one in the color rouge impulsif. Such pretty lipstick and I like that it softens over the day (but doesn’t look weird and splotchy!  Is that no1 part of their new line? Try anything else in that line?


Yes, that’s the foundation. I also got serum, mist & creams. I haven’t tried them yet as still finishing up some other skincare. The samples seem to be good though.


Now I’m curious about impulsif. I like nude colours and this one is theexact colour of my lips but better  It’s very close to H rose ombre from last year.


----------



## babypebblezz

xsweetdreamx said:


> My new to me caviar square mini  thank you for letting me share


how much did you pay if you don’t me asking?


----------



## monkyjib

trf said:


> They aren’t for everyone, but they are for me! My first dad sandals


I’m a fan of these sandals, they are super comfy  Congrats!


----------



## electricbluerita

Technically a Dec '21 purchase but I only started bringing her out this year! Black Lambskin Maxi Single Flap GHW from 2011 (hologram starts with 14) in perfect condition. Scored for ~5,850 USD from a reseller in Thailand. Surprisingly, the lambskin on this is very durable, scratches come right off when I rub gently with my fingers. So happy to finally have this Classic Flap in my collection. The chain strap length of the Maxi is shorter than the Jumbo's, perfect for me.

​



PS. I saw the same bag but Double Flap in perfect condition as well but its hologram started with 16, from 2012 I think, and it was less saturated, less black than mine. So, I would suggest paying attention to what year you're getting the bag from if you're buying preloved or from a reseller if it's black.


----------



## Tykhe

Got this new to me Chanel iridescent Seoul bag!



and just for a fun, I took a group shot of my medium boys


----------



## RRRui

trf said:


> They aren’t for everyone, but they are for me! My first dad sandals


just got a pair of black dad sandals! your black and white one looks cute on you!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

babypebblezz said:


> how much did you pay if you don’t me asking?


It was $3595 USD plus tax. I am unsure if it is a good price but many people told me it is especially it is in caviar.


----------



## pfaeria

Just got a light gray mini flap from Harrods in London - very first purchase from Chanel, and surprisingly got it as a walk in customer!


----------



## LilyLA

My first purchase of 2022 
I wasn’t able to purchase this before the last price increase (couldn’t find it anywhere!). My SA had mentioned that the waitlist was closed at her store so I looked everywhere else. But when my SA learned I was serious about this piece, she added me to the last waitlist before they (the standalone boutiques) discontinued the waitlist program for these REV bags. I guess her boutique did one final round of waitlists before they closed it for good. The Waikiki location confirmed to me that stores weren’t doing waitlists for these REV bags anymore and that SA was skeptical that I would be getting this through that waitlist. I touched down back home around 12AM Friday morning and opened my inbox to a credit card charge from my local store. I assumed it was this bag and boyyyyy was I shocked. On ban island for the next quarter 
We love her


----------



## yukongolden

Nice bag Lily, for real!


----------



## LilyLA

yukongolden said:


> Nice bag Lily, for real!


Thank you


----------



## Rayrina95

New to me my second medallion. The first one is in black. Tired of waiting for new bags to be available. It seems that the new ones that i want to get are always unavailable.


----------



## umamanikam

Flap bag


----------



## judyustc

Just got my first Gabrielle bag! Black with ghw. So excited!


----------



## Kathy28

Got both minis one brand new from boutique and the other one was from a very nice seller. I’ve been wanting this pink 17C Cuba pink chevron and just so lucky to get in in like new condition with tag and everything on it. I’m still waiting for my black mini LGHW from boutique tomorrow


----------



## piosavsfan

My first Chanel! Iridescent pink wallet. I adore it! Exactly what I wanted and was surprised to find it in store today.


----------



## angelicopter

Trying to complete the classic flap colors. Got my navy blue in. Next dream flap is beige in gold hw and maybe a white flap. I don’t know about the white. Got some earrings too.


----------



## famouslyme

angelicopter said:


> Trying to complete the classic flap colors. Got my navy blue in. Next dream flap is beige in gold hw and maybe a white flap. I don’t know about the white. Got some earrings too.


Beautiful earrings!


----------



## cutemitt

Got myself a new classic flat card holder in beige caviar since my camellia one was sadly stolen  I much prefer this type of caviar leather to the seasonal caviar


----------



## sienme

My new love


----------



## Pursecake

angelicopter said:


> Trying to complete the classic flap colors. Got my navy blue in. Next dream flap is beige in gold hw and maybe a white flap. I don’t know about the white. Got some earrings too.


i have the same sunglasses and i LOVE THEM!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

angelicopter said:


> Trying to complete the classic flap colors. Got my navy blue in. Next dream flap is beige in gold hw and maybe a white flap. I don’t know about the white. Got some earrings too.


Love the bag and earrings but especially love those sunnies!  They look great on you!


----------



## step2005

Classic white sneakers! So comfortable. Excuse my WFH athletic socks & sweats


----------



## Son.61

I like this!


----------



## yukongolden

Chanel sneakers are comfortable, especially like the white ones you just bought, they are cute btw


----------



## labellusting

I am SO happy to share my first medium flap! I’ve been obsessed with purchasing ONLY crossbody bags (rectangular minis, C19’s, reissues, business affinity, woc’s) that I completely ignored the medium and small size classic flaps. Welp, I finally decided I needed one in my collection and thankfully my SA had just received a shipment of both sizes to compare. Now if only I had made that decision when she was offering it to me at $6,500(can you believe that was just a year and a half ago!) I guess better late than never!


----------



## BagLadyT

My lovely 19! Sorry if you’ve seen this already on other threads. What can I say, I’m excited!


----------



## Leejah

BagLadyT said:


> My lovely 19! Sorry if you’ve seen this already on other threads. What can I say, I’m excited!
> View attachment 5294502
> View attachment 5294503


Please do not apologize. . This is a GORGEOUS bag . I’m thinking this may be my next purchase! What size is yours ?


----------



## BagLadyT

Leejah said:


> Please do not apologize. . This is a GORGEOUS bag . I’m thinking this may be my next purchase! What size is yours ?



Thank you so much. Go for it!! It’s the small/medium (10 inch one) although it looks huge in the picture.


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

Mini rectangle in grey with LGHW! (thanks @nat74 for putting me in touch with your SA )


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My New Year’s beauty and my favorite perfume! I’m also happy to finally have gotten the stunning holiday packaging  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jacsxcc

Saved my Christmas Chanel shopping until January at the sales & had a wonderful day out with my hubby & was lucky to get everything I hoped for & more .  Plus all in the Christmas packaging.


----------



## Drdolphin

I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get this beauty!! Still haven’t taken photos of my December haul.


----------



## boarbb

Received these in the mail today ..found two marks on the front and scratches on the back of the purple 19 card holder. It’s bothering I’m thinking to take it back for an exchange. I would really appreciate if the SA can let the personal shopper know beforehand to save me a trip. There is no way I can make it to the store after work therefore I will have to wait till weekend. I had it shipped because the store is more than an hour drive away.
Got the two card holders from
One personal shopper and the mini with another personal shopper. Alright ..enough ranting.


----------



## yukongolden

Drdolphin said:


> I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get this beauty!! Still haven’t taken photos of my December haul.
> 
> View attachment 5295250


How much does it cost, it looks very nice to put all of the Chanel brooches , earrings, necklaces, etc. did they increase the price on this too?


----------



## moy

Drdolphin said:


> I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get this beauty!! Still haven’t taken photos of my December haul.
> 
> View attachment 5295250



What is the style number for this?


----------



## Drdolphin

yukongolden said:


> How much does it cost, it looks very nice to put all of the Chanel brooches , earrings, necklaces, etc. did they increase the price on this too?



I’m pretty sure there was a price increase. It was $17,000.


----------



## Drdolphin

moy said:


> What is the style number for this?



I’ll check when it comes. Apparently they only make 5 per country a year. I lucked out when my SA’s boutique got one.


----------



## hmily223

I finally found my first WOC, very roomy, I definitely will need to buy a base shaper for it because it looks much better(I think).


----------



## flyingfree27

hmily223 said:


> I finally found my first WOC, very roomy, I definitely will need to buy a base shaper for it because it looks much better(I think).


We are woc twins! I really lucked out on being able to get my hands on it. Definitely my favourite woc! I had to take a photo of it with its elder sister from 21B - the black classic flap with rose gold hardware.


----------



## XCCX

Guys.. I was supposed to be in purse peace until this happened 

A short background story: I already have 3 19 flaps (20B medium black, 20B white small and 20K medium beige) all in goatskin (I prefer the 19 in goatskin). I’ve always had the feeling that I need another small and I also always felt that I needed another beige shade, don’t get me wrong, I love the 20K beige but I still needed a more neutral beige that goes with more outfits.

I texted my SA with the codes for 20A and 20B beige knowing for sure the answer is none but surprisingly he had the 20B!!! Which serves my purpose even more than the 20A!

A hidden gem that I could not resist!!!


----------



## Zixi1000

Growing my brooch collection


----------



## purseaddict2021

Picked up this new to me pristine condition 21B Square mini from Fashionphile, with retail tags still attached and stickers on hardware intact. I am in love with it! Should I do authentication on it?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I had been kicking myself for not getting the regular rectangular mini when it was released in 20S, and when this one was discounted to 20% off (much below retail for this version!) on Fashionphile I couldn't pass it up. (You may have seen me cross post in a few threads asking whether or not I should keep it, and I decided to keep it.) I really love the pearl detail, especially since this will be an occasional bag for me. 

There's one small discoloration on the front left side of the flap, but it doesn't bother me too much as I think it blends in pretty well - has anyone tried something like a tide to go where you could dab it on very slowly to remove the stain?


----------



## flyingfree27

XCCX said:


> Guys.. I was supposed to be in purse peace until this happened
> 
> A short background story: I already have 3 19 flaps (20B medium black, 20B white small and 20K medium beige) all in goatskin (I prefer the 19 in goatskin). I’ve always had the feeling that I need another small and I also always felt that I needed another beige shade, don’t get me wrong, I love the 20K beige but I still needed a more neutral beige that goes with more outfits.
> 
> I texted my SA with the codes for 20A and 20B beige knowing for sure the answer is none but surprisingly he had the 20B!!! Which serves my purpose even more than the 20A!
> 
> A hidden gem that I could not resist!!!
> 
> View attachment 5295815


Congrats! Is this goatskin as well? Would be nice to see a pic of all your 19s together!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

My first ever WOC is finally here. The pearl crush chain is definitely a game changer, love the color and the super soft lamb skin. So happy I decided to get this over the pearl crush mini. I think I am in love. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Trinityemily

My 22c hauls from Europe holiday. Had a month there. Fruitful trip however it gave me covid and I had since recovered.
Gotten these babies !!!
1. Black coco handle in small (the SA gave me a reserved piece from her regular on Christmas Day itself cause she hadn’t pay yet!!)
2. Beige caviar medium CF in ghw 

3. Teal green caviar 22c CF in lghw

4. 22c grey mini rectangular flap in lamb skin lghw

5. 22c pink caviar small vanity
Broke but happy !!


----------



## daniela b

hmily223 said:


> I finally found my first WOC, very roomy, I definitely will need to buy a base shaper for it because it looks much better(I think).


Wow! How long did it take you to track it down? I'm looking to get my first WOC too...


----------



## XCCX

flyingfree27 said:


> Congrats! Is this goatskin as well? Would be nice to see a pic of all your 19s together!


Yes it’s goatskin! I’ll try to post photos!


----------



## Anysia

daniela b said:


> Wow! How long did it take you to track it down? I'm looking to get my first WOC too...


Hello  I recommend to go on a collection release date to the boutique. They often get classic items on the same day.


----------



## hmily223

daniela b said:


> Wow! How long did it take you to track it down? I'm looking to get my first WOC too...


Hi. I was looking for this for almost two months, I've already given up on this. I was asking for 2.55mini on Monday, my SA told me she doesn't have it, so she offered me this. Good luck


----------



## lucy112

Managed to get my hands on my first Woc as well! So happy with it


----------



## Coach Superfan

ItsPurseonal said:


> I had been kicking myself for not getting the regular rectangular mini when it was released in 20S, and when this one was discounted to 20% off (much below retail for this version!) on Fashionphile I couldn't pass it up. (You may have seen me cross post in a few threads asking whether or not I should keep it, and I decided to keep it.) I really love the pearl detail, especially since this will be an occasional bag for me.
> 
> There's one small discoloration on the front left side of the flap, but it doesn't bother me too much as I think it blends in pretty well - has anyone tried something like a tide to go where you could dab it on very slowly to remove the stain?
> 
> View attachment 5296226


Sounds like it was worth the wait for you! How about a stain remover? I recently started using Miss Messy Mouth to remove grass stains from my kid's white baseball pants and I swear it's more effective than a Tide pen. GL!


----------



## minababe

Which colours do they have in store Right now for the Card holders ? Can someone help me ?


----------



## Gabel

Look what just came in the mail  so gorgeous.


----------



## Winter4

Gabel said:


> Look what just came in the mail  so gorgeous.


Really pretty!


----------



## yinyin1288

My first smaller/mini Chanel


----------



## lvlitigator

My new green medium


----------



## Gabel

lvlitigator said:


> My new green medium


Congrats!!! I can’t wait for mine. Did you see it in person?


----------



## platanoparty

lvlitigator said:


> My new green medium


This is so beautiful!!! Like a beetle. I can’t wait to see how you style it


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Here are my latest Chanel accessories! And they're mostly from the cruise collection. 
* mini flap in black and white
*twilly
*brooch
*earrings
*scrunchies
*tennis shoes
*perfume


----------



## MsModernShopper

Took a much needed moms day out today and found some goodies at Saks. I am so excited to add these earrings to my collection; I’ve been looking for them forever!!


----------



## kairuna

New to me cream white business affinity! I’ve been looking for an ivory bag for a while and fell in love with this one


----------



## StephieD

My first purchase from 22p is on its way!


----------



## lvlitigator

Gabel said:


> Congrats!!! I can’t wait for mine. Did you see it in person?


I haven’t seen it in person yet. It’s on its way!


----------



## flyingfree27

Gabel said:


> Look what just came in the mail  so gorgeous.


Congrats on finally getting it!


----------



## llee5

Purchased the small business affinity today along with the slim bandeau scarf to go with it


----------



## XCCX

xsweetdreamx said:


> My first ever WOC is finally here. The pearl crush chain is definitely a game changer, love the color and the super soft lamb skin. So happy I decided to get this over the pearl crush mini. I think I am in love. Thank you for letting me share


Congratulations! This beautiful WOC is the same light beige color from the 22C is that correct? (NG120)


----------



## DME

yinyin1288 said:


> My first smaller/mini Chanel



I just bought this same bag on Saturday! Tried it on in two different stores while vacationing over the holidays, but passed. Saw it in my home store yesterday and snatched it up. Enjoy it!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

XCCX said:


> Congratulations! This beautiful WOC is the same light beige color from the 22C is that correct? (NG120)


Thank you  Yes it is from 22C light beige NG120. Definitely a much better color in person. I was debating between this and NG121. So glad I was able to get this color.


----------



## XCCX

xsweetdreamx said:


> Thank you  Yes it is from 22C light beige NG120. Definitely a much better color in person. I was debating between this and NG121. So glad I was able to get this color.


Glad to hear you’re happy about it! I’m contemplating getting it in a WOC and the internet photos are so confusing!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

XCCX said:


> Glad to hear you’re happy about it! I’m contemplating getting it in a WOC and the internet photos are so confusing!


I would say it is more like a blush color, more pink than beige in my opinion. Are you thinking of a classic WOC? Highly recommend the pearl crush, the chain is so beautiful and the adjustable ability is a game changer. Good luck in finding your woc


----------



## yinyin1288

DME said:


> I just bought this same bag on Saturday! Tried it on in two different stores while vacationing over the holidays, but passed. Saw it in my home store yesterday and snatched it up. Enjoy it!



I actually passed on the first try too and then it's one of those that really grows on you. Can't stop looking at it now. You enjoy too!


----------



## DME

yinyin1288 said:


> I actually passed on the first try too and then it's one of those that really grows on you. Can't stop looking at it now. You enjoy too!



Thank you! And, yes, it took a bit to grow on me, too, but I tried it on with several outfits and it really goes with everything despite being this pink/gold iridescent hue. I thought it would have a limited usage range, given my wardrobe, so was quite pleased by this. Can’t wait to wear it!


----------



## gagabag

lvlitigator said:


> My new green medium


The colour is just insane! Congrats! Please share more photos when you get it!


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

RedHead172 said:


> My first retail purchase in a very long while.


Is it beige?


----------



## XCCX

xsweetdreamx said:


> I would say it is more like a blush color, more pink than beige in my opinion. Are you thinking of a classic WOC? Highly recommend the pearl crush, the chain is so beautiful and the adjustable ability is a game changer. Good luck in finding your woc


Yes I’m thinking about thr classic WOC. The pearl crush is nice but I prefer the caviar and the light gold hardware for this color 
Thank you for the reply!


----------



## MonoP

I made a remote purchase for a medium green iridescent cf 22P without seeing it in person. Hopefully it’s everything I expected


----------



## yukongolden

lvlitigator said:


> My new green medium


 Whoo, is this a that nice color! Very nice indeed!


----------



## MonoP

lvlitigator said:


> My new green medium


Congrats!!! She’s beautiful. Is it super deep green or more blue?  I can’t wait to get my. She will be on her way tomorrow.


----------



## lvlitigator

gagabag said:


> The colour is just insane! Congrats! Please share more photos when you get it!


Will do!


----------



## lvlitigator

I have this beautiful camera bag on the way!


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase and a substantial one for me ab stunning     Mini Rectangular Lambskin Wooden hardware Flap bag in lipstick red


----------



## yukongolden

Very pretty , the wooden cc logo closure and handle  is not only pretty but a nice change. Very nice color indeed , good choice! So classic and elegant


----------



## J.A.N.

yukongolden said:


> Very pretty , the wooden cc logo closure and handle  is not only pretty but a nice change. Very nice color indeed , good choice! So classic and elegant


Thank you for your kind words. 
I've been searching for a decent Chanel bag for the last month and this caught my eye. It's definitely unusual and a bit different like me lol.


----------



## gelabela

I am obsessed with my new classic flap! Ever since I saw it on ******** I wanted it so bad but thought it would have been impossible to get. My amazing, wonderful, lovely SA found one for me! I was in disbelief! My favorite new classic flap! Silver shimmer from 21K! The pics don’t even do it justice!


----------



## LilyLA

I had such a headache getting this baby. Posted in another thread but long story short: purchased the bag in December but asked for SA to hold until I went to Vegas to pick up in person. Got to the store yesterday and picked up the bag. The bag was accidentally swapped in store stockroom and I ended up unknowingly taking home a red bucket bag instead. Thankfully I had unboxed right away and was able to notify the store before leaving vegas. We weren’t sure the other customer would return my bag since it was at such a greater price point compared to the bucket bag (3800 USD compared to 8200 USD). She did end up returning this morning but I was hesitant to accept the bag because I felt like it was “dirty” from being handled by someone else, especially because I had already owned the bag for two or three weeks and the bag had been kept in storage until I arrived. Some lovely friends in TPF gave me their perspective (on other thread) and that convinced me to adjust my mindset and see the bag in person to see if I still wanted it. I did still love it upon unboxing in store. And now here she is!


----------



## Lookelou

LilyLA said:


> I had such a headache getting this baby. Posted in another thread but long story short: purchased the bag in December but asked for SA to hold until I went to Vegas to pick up in person. Got to the store yesterday and picked up the bag. The bag was accidentally swapped in store stockroom and I ended up unknowingly taking home a red bucket bag instead. Thankfully I had unboxed right away and was able to notify the store before leaving vegas. We weren’t sure the other customer would return my bag since it was at such a greater price point compared to the bucket bag (3800 USD compared to 8200 USD). She did end up returning this morning but I was hesitant to accept the bag because I felt like it was “dirty” from being handled by someone else, especially because I had already owned the bag for two or three weeks and the bag had been kept in storage until I arrived. Some lovely friends in TPF gave me their perspective (on other thread) and that convinced me to adjust my mindset and see the bag in person to see if I still wanted it. I did still love it upon unboxing in store. And now here she is!
> View attachment 5299323


Congrats!  I read your other post thread and I think your bag might have great mojo considering a complete stranger returned her to you!  Meant to be!


----------



## LilyLA

Lookelou said:


> Congrats!  I read your other post thread and I think your bag might have great mojo considering a complete stranger returned her to you!  Meant to be!


Thank you for phrasing it that way! I love how you think! Hopefully this bag brings good luck in 2022


----------



## lemonadee

LilyLA said:


> I had such a headache getting this baby. Posted in another thread but long story short: purchased the bag in December but asked for SA to hold until I went to Vegas to pick up in person. Got to the store yesterday and picked up the bag. The bag was accidentally swapped in store stockroom and I ended up unknowingly taking home a red bucket bag instead. Thankfully I had unboxed right away and was able to notify the store before leaving vegas. We weren’t sure the other customer would return my bag since it was at such a greater price point compared to the bucket bag (3800 USD compared to 8200 USD). She did end up returning this morning but I was hesitant to accept the bag because I felt like it was “dirty” from being handled by someone else, especially because I had already owned the bag for two or three weeks and the bag had been kept in storage until I arrived. Some lovely friends in TPF gave me their perspective (on other thread) and that convinced me to adjust my mindset and see the bag in person to see if I still wanted it. I did still love it upon unboxing in store. And now here she is!
> View attachment 5299323


Congrats! Is this from 22C Red color?


----------



## axlm

gelabela said:


> I am obsessed with my new classic flap! Ever since I saw it on ******** I wanted it so bad but thought it would have been impossible to get. My amazing, wonderful, lovely SA found one for me! I was in disbelief! My favorite new classic flap! Silver shimmer from 21K! The pics don’t even do it justice!
> 
> View attachment 5299208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299214



Such a special bag! enjoy!


----------



## LilyLA

lemonadee said:


> Congrats! Is this from 22C Red color?


It’s actually from 21K! Color code NF385. It arrived in the US late November/early December though so it was severely delayed. I didn’t think this would come through and actually thought this might have been cancelled


----------



## XCCX

Lookelou said:


> Congrats!  I read your other post thread and I think your bag might have great mojo considering a complete stranger returned her to you!  Meant to be!


What a positive vibe!


----------



## XCCX

LilyLA said:


> I had such a headache getting this baby. Posted in another thread but long story short: purchased the bag in December but asked for SA to hold until I went to Vegas to pick up in person. Got to the store yesterday and picked up the bag. The bag was accidentally swapped in store stockroom and I ended up unknowingly taking home a red bucket bag instead. Thankfully I had unboxed right away and was able to notify the store before leaving vegas. We weren’t sure the other customer would return my bag since it was at such a greater price point compared to the bucket bag (3800 USD compared to 8200 USD). She did end up returning this morning but I was hesitant to accept the bag because I felt like it was “dirty” from being handled by someone else, especially because I had already owned the bag for two or three weeks and the bag had been kept in storage until I arrived. Some lovely friends in TPF gave me their perspective (on other thread) and that convinced me to adjust my mindset and see the bag in person to see if I still wanted it. I did still love it upon unboxing in store. And now here she is!
> View attachment 5299323


Congratulations! I’m glad you’re happy at the end!


----------



## Familyfirst

My 1st bag for 2022! A beige clair classic flap in medium with ghw! Wanted this combo forever and finally she’s mine!! My cousin found this beauty for me from Paris airport and now it’s waiting for me at her house until I visit her in UK in a couple of months!! Can’t wait to take her home!


----------



## Sa_Sa

Searched for a year, finally got one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in my hands


----------



## labellusting

Sa_Sa said:


> Searched for a year, finally got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my hands


I LOVE this card holder!! I have also been searching for this style. How are you loving it??


----------



## sourgrapefruit

Sa_Sa said:


> Searched for a year, finally got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my hands


It’s beautiful! I’m still new to Chanel, can I ask what style this is? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## may0112

finally found the right shade of pink


----------



## Valeriabloom

kairuna said:


> New to me cream white business affinity! I’ve been looking for an ivory bag for a while and fell in love with this one
> 
> View attachment 5298455


Congratulations! What was the price please and is it medium or small? Thank you


----------



## Sb2020

llee5 said:


> Purchased the small business affinity today along with the slim bandeau scarf to go with it
> View attachment 5298554
> 
> View attachment 5298553


OMG! This is a gorgeous bag! I love that we are twilly twins! Great that you can use either side of the twilly with this bag. I debated between the black and pink. This black caviar is so luxurious and will wear beautifully! Use it well!
I ended up with this most gorgeous baby pink. It really is a special pink that I have been waiting for. Very excited to use it.


----------



## Pursecake

labellusting said:


> I LOVE this card holder!! I have also been searching for this style. How are you loving it??


i wish i never saw it cuz now i want one too! 
it's also too similar to my YSL flap cardholder so i might just admire it from afar! hehe


----------



## Miumiu23

Sa_Sa said:


> Searched for a year, finally got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my hands


so cute.  May I ask how much would fit inside the zipper compartment?


----------



## Sa_Sa

labellusting said:


> I LOVE this card holder!! I have also been searching for this style. How are you loving it??


it's heavier than I expected...and to my surprise, the main compartment can't fit the bills. This means u have to trifold them all!!! what a hassle but I still love it...


----------



## Sa_Sa

Miumiu23 said:


> My I ask how much would fit inside the zipper compartment?




Unfortunately, no! none of them.


----------



## Miumiu23

Sa_Sa said:


> Unfortunately, no! none of them.


Does it fit a credit card?


----------



## Pursecake

Sa_Sa said:


> it's heavier than I expected...and to my surprise, the main compartment can't fit the bills. This means u have to trifold them all!!! what a hassle but I still love it...


can you share a pic of the back?


----------



## Sa_Sa

Miumiu23 said:


> Does it fit a credit card?


yes, it does!!  2-3 cards in zipper compartment


Pursecake said:


> can you share a pic of the back?


----------



## Pursecake

Sa_Sa said:


> yes, it does!!  2-3 cards in zipper compartment
> 
> View attachment 5300225


ok now i WANTTTTT .... ugh this money saving thing is already falling apart on me early 2022...


----------



## Miumiu23

Sa_Sa said:


> yes, it does!!  2-3 cards in zipper compartment
> 
> View attachment 5300225


Thank you for being so helpful! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## kairuna

Valeriabloom said:


> Congratulations! What was the price please and is it medium or small? Thank you


Thanks! It’s the small (also called mini sometimes) and I bought it preloved so it was cheaper but current retail is $4600. Medium retails for $4900 now. You can tell the difference between small and medium by the quilting on the front, medium has 5 full quilts going across and small’s quilts get cut off at the edge


----------



## kfarrel2

Since I haven’t seen anyone post this color yet… my fresh from the boutique mini reissue!! I love this shade of blue


----------



## labellusting

Sa_Sa said:


> it's heavier than I expected...and to my surprise, the main compartment can't fit the bills. This means u have to trifold them all!!! what a hassle but I still love it...


that is a bit annoying, but it’s just so freaking cute!! I’m already envisioning putting my debit card and ID in that main compartment. does the flap part in the front open? omg I think i’ve already sold myself on this after saying no more slg’s


----------



## lifewithcoco

kfarrel2 said:


> Since I haven’t seen anyone post this color yet… my fresh from the boutique mini reissue!! I love this shade of blue


It’s like blue grey on the photo! I love!


----------



## Sa_Sa

labellusting said:


> that is a bit annoying, but it’s just so freaking cute!! I’m already envisioning putting my debit card and ID in that main compartment. does the flap part in the front open? omg I think i’ve already sold myself on this after saying no more slg’s


Yes, there is 1 card slot in the front


----------



## boarbb

Finally


----------



## Chanel0524

@gelabela and I are twins! I also saw it on ******** and immediately needed to have it. Such a gorgeous color irl.




I also picked up this classic choker..


----------



## swally

lvlitigator said:


> I have this beautiful camera bag on the way!


How did you find this!?


----------



## joylisajo

yinyin1288 said:


> My first smaller/mini Chanel


Congrats! Would this fit a phone?


----------



## flyingfree27

While waiting for 22P to launch in my country, I couldn’t stop myself from getting this pair of Ruban earrings. Also received goodies for Chinese New Year.


----------



## lvlitigator

lvlitigator said:


> My new green medium


She’s here!


----------



## lvlitigator

swally said:


> How did you find this!?


I bought it from a reseller.  It was way over retail. It’s adorable in person!


----------



## yinyin1288

joylisajo said:


> Congrats! Would this fit a phone?



Thanks! I have an iphone 12 pro max (6.7 in) with a case and it fits!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

Irresistible 22c pink CF.


----------



## snkgnbt

lvlitigator said:


> She’s here!
> View attachment 5301910


Omg  congratulations! A beauty.
Can you post some mod shots if you have time?


----------



## Tykhe

Got this 22p green card holder. Here it is posing next to my 18s key holder


----------



## lvlitigator

snkgnbt said:


> Omg  congratulations! A beauty.
> Can you post some mod shots if you have time?


----------



## NY-LON

Purchased today from Walton Street, London. Mini 2.55 in black with gold hardware.


----------



## asta922

Chanel 22p vanity - cc on strap


----------



## lyxxx035

Tykhe said:


> Got this 22p green card holder. Here it is posing next to my 18s key holder


Can you share the tag/code details for the 22P card holder? This is the exact one I’m looking for!


----------



## Tykhe

lyxxx035 said:


> Can you share the tag/code details for the 22P card holder? This is the exact one I’m looking for!


----------



## J.A.N.

Another weird and wonderful purchase for me this one's preowned. Just needed a shopping throw around bag. Looks liks a large golden tea bag


----------



## Baybeeh0ney

Welcome home my pretty! 
My first iridescent baggie and I'm in love!


----------



## yukongolden

Very cute bag bay bee honey, good purchase! Very nice indeed!


----------



## flyingfree27

asta922 said:


> Chanel 22p vanity - cc on strap
> 
> View attachment 5302189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302190


Hi! Do you mind sharing the length of the strap drop? I’m wondering if it’s the same as the usual rect vanity with regular chain that comes with grommets. Doesn’t seem like you can adjust the length of the strap for this since it doesn’t have grommets? Thanks!


----------



## flyingfree27

Baybeeh0ney said:


> Welcome home my pretty!
> My first iridescent baggie and I'm in love!


Gorgeous! This is the “frozen” Chanel 19 bag that looks like it belongs to 21K!


----------



## daniela b

Baybeeh0ney said:


> Welcome home my pretty!
> My first iridescent baggie and I'm in love!


The color looks amazing - congratulations!


----------



## deb68nc

Introducing 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Small melody chain in black. $4900


----------



## asta922

flyingfree27 said:


> Hi! Do you mind sharing the length of the strap drop? I’m wondering if it’s the same as the usual rect vanity with regular chain that comes with grommets. Doesn’t seem like you can adjust the length of the strap for this since it doesn’t have grommets? Thanks!
> 
> 21 inches in length for the strap, no you cannot adjust the strap. If you use as crossbody just right. For your vanity case does the zipper look align? This vanity case zipper does not look align.


----------



## flyingfree27

I don’t own a vanity case yet but I think there is misalignment for yours which I have read about before in this forum.. Does it affect the ease of pull? If it bothers you, you could see if it can be exchanged.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

asta922 said:


> Chanel 22p vanity - cc on strap
> 
> View attachment 5302189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302190



This is nice, can you post the code please?


----------



## BeaC

Purchased the cardholder yesterday and the mini today from Selfridges London!!!




(I posted my experience on the Chanel - London thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-london.1007573/page-93#post-34961536)


----------



## lvr4shoes

asta922 said:


> Chanel 22p vanity - cc on strap
> 
> View attachment 5302189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302190


Hi what was the price on this beauty? USD


----------



## Newbie2016

I really like the purple tones…medium dark blue iridescent…


----------



## ggnyc

MsModernShopper said:


> Took a much needed moms day out today and found some goodies at Saks. I am so excited to add these earrings to my collection; I’ve been looking for them forever!!


I would LOVE a pair of ear rings like this. May I ask how much they were?


----------



## MissyBeautie

I scored these two goodies in the first month of the year   Happy 2022!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

First chanel rectangle mini! It’s from the  22P collection. I’m in heaven!


----------



## wimp

Newbie2016 said:


> I really like the purple tones…medium dark blue iridescent…
> View attachment 5303064



This is really gorgeous


----------



## Bridgidu

Not sure if I’m the last person receiving the denim pearl crush lol, also got the matching denim flats during year-end sale


----------



## MsModernShopper

ggnyc said:


> I would LOVE a pair of ear rings like this. May I ask how much they were?


They were $525 USD. Here’s the info if you need:


----------



## AllthingsLV

I decided to go for my first Chanel 19 this year!
I've never fallen for a red bag before but the minute I saw her, I said, "Wrap it up!!!"
The colors in the 22P collection are gorgeous .


----------



## AllthingsLV

Baybeeh0ney said:


> Welcome home my pretty!
> My first iridescent baggie and I'm in love!



She is GORGEOUS!!!!  I saw that beauty in person this week and started to buy it, but my intention was to buy an everyday bag I could wear with anything.  My SA almost had me convinced that I could use it as an everyday bag, but I had to be realistic.  I am not that girl, I am the girl that wears black, white & cream all the time.  BUT!!!  I did allow my SA to convince me to take the red one!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here are my latest Chanel accessories! And they're mostly from the cruise collection.
> * mini flap in black and white
> *twilly
> *brooch
> *earrings
> *scrunchies
> *tennis shoes
> *perfume



This is a whole party!  I love it!!


----------



## arliegirl

Dad Sandals! Love them and hope I can find something to wear them with!


----------



## gagabag

arliegirl said:


> Dad Sandals! Love them and hope I can find something to wear them with!


How’s it for size? Looks great with your jeans!


----------



## arliegirl

gagabag said:


> How’s it for size? Looks great with your jeans!


Thank you! I have been searching for months and Neiman had a 39 and 39.5 today!  In the Chanel ballerina flats and Gucci loafers I take a 39.5. In the dad sandals I was a solid 9!


----------



## asta922

lyxxx035 said:


> Can you share the tag/code details for the 22P card holder? This is the exact one I’m looking for!


Style # AP2625B07641


----------



## asta922

lvr4shoes said:


> Hi what was the price on this beauty? USD


$2700 not including tax


----------



## Baybeeh0ney

AllthingsLV said:


> She is GORGEOUS!!!!  I saw that beauty in person this week and started to buy it, but my intention was to buy an everyday bag I could wear with anything.  My SA almost had me convinced that I could use it as an everyday bag, but I had to be realistic.  I am not that girl, I am the girl that wears black, white & cream all the time.  BUT!!!  I did allow my SA to convince me to take the red one!!



Lol, My SA convinced me 6 months ago on this baggie! He said don't be extra boring..(he already calls me boring since I only get the basic colors...black, beige and grey haha but i do own the 21k lilac color ) I never thought I would like a Chanel 19, its my first 19! ..but when I saw the picture. I was sold! 
He texted me and said it arrived! I was instantly in love.  Still can't stop staring at it lol. It's definitely not an everyday matching color bag...but I'll make it work some how


----------



## ka3na20

AllthingsLV said:


> I decided to go for my first Chanel 19 this year!
> I've never fallen for a red bag before but the minute I saw her, I said, "Wrap it up!!!"
> The colors in the 22P collection are gorgeous .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303467



Beautiful! This reminds me of MAC’s russian red shade lipstick


----------



## boarbb

Got this new to me Jumbo today   Love it even more after seeing it in real life. I was worried it might be too big for me but it’s actually not bad i kind of like the look of flap more on the jumbo. After shortening the chain, it’s perfect for me. 5’1 short body for reference. 2014 with ruthenium/ gun metal hardware.


----------



## XCCX

AllthingsLV said:


> I decided to go for my first Chanel 19 this year!
> I've never fallen for a red bag before but the minute I saw her, I said, "Wrap it up!!!"
> The colors in the 22P collection are gorgeous .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303467


Congratulations! I love the 19 flap! And what a stunning color!


----------



## sandiandr

boarbb said:


> Got this new to me Jumbo today   Love it even more after seeing it in real life. I was worried it might be too big for me but it’s actually not bad i kind of like the look of flap more on the jumbo. After shortening the chain, it’s perfect for me. 5’1 short body for reference. 2014 with ruthenium/ gun metal hardware.


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## BettyLouboo

MissyBeautie said:


> I scored these two goodies in the first month of the year   Happy 2022!


Is the lipstick a brooch or hairpin? Haven't seen that before - totally love it


----------



## MissyBeautie

BettyLouboo said:


> Is the lipstick a brooch or hairpin? Haven't seen that before - totally love it


It’s a brooch.


----------



## sorberry

asta922 said:


> Chanel 22p vanity - cc on strap
> 
> View attachment 5302189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302190


Would you mind sharing the code for this. Thanks!


----------



## blush249

Thought I was gonna wait for 22P for my next purchase but I couldn’t resist this mini!


----------



## purseaddict2021

blush249 said:


> Thought I was gonna wait for 22P for my next purchase but I couldn’t resist this mini!


Is goatskin more durable than lamb? Gorgeous bag. Congrats!!


----------



## mercede466

22 c mini rectangular.  Nightmare getting as it was shipped to the wrong address by my boutique.  But finally arrived and I’m so happy.


----------



## blush249

purseaddict2021 said:


> Is goatskin more durable than lamb? Gorgeous bag. Congrats!!





purseaddict2021 said:


> Is goatskin more durable than lamb? Gorgeous bag. Congrats!!



yes goatskin does feel a lot more durable! The texture would hide scratches quite well too and I don’t feel the need to baby the bag!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Adding these classic earrings to my jewelry collection. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## AllthingsLV

boarbb said:


> Got this new to me Jumbo today   Love it even more after seeing it in real life. I was worried it might be too big for me but it’s actually not bad i kind of like the look of flap more on the jumbo. After shortening the chain, it’s perfect for me. 5’1 short body for reference. 2014 with ruthenium/ gun metal hardware.



Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

MissyBeautie said:


> I scored these two goodies in the first month of the year   Happy 2022!
> 
> View attachment 5303215



I am calling my SA NOW.  I need that brooch!!!


----------



## Bridgidu

Adding another denim to my collection! Can’t decide between the dark blue and light blue, so I got both lol. Here’s the dark blue


----------



## coleab5

22P light blue mini reissue


----------



## purseaddict2021

coleab5 said:


> 22P light blue mini reissue


How much is it? And is it lambskin? I only have classic minis so I havent try this one in person yet


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Guess which bag came home with me today ?
A. Pink mini Coco handle
B. Iridescent pink Chanel 19
C. Multicolor Chanel 19

I really wanted to buy them all and hubby willing to buy me 2 bags but....


----------



## coleab5

purseaddict2021 said:


> How much is it? And is it lambskin? I only have classic minis so I havent try this one in person yet


$4,400 (same as rectangular mini) - it’s aged calfskin


----------



## Chanel0524

MissyBeautie said:


> I scored these two goodies in the first month of the year   Happy 2022!
> 
> View attachment 5303215



I love the brooch! Do you have a reference number you can share? Thank you


----------



## motled

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Guess which bag came home with me today ?
> A. Pink mini Coco handle
> B. Iridescent pink Chanel 19
> C. Multicolor Chanel 19
> 
> I really wanted to buy them all and hubby willing to buy me 2 bags but....


Fun! My guess is: B. Iridescent pink 19?


----------



## step2005

Grabbed classic black sneakers while Saks still had my size. Like walking on clouds!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Bridgidu said:


> Adding another denim to my collection! Can’t decide between the dark blue and light blue, so I got both lol. Here’s the dark blue
> View attachment 5305403


Love the dark blue denim with the silver hardware.


----------



## XCCX

step2005 said:


> Grabbed classic black sneakers while Saks still had my size. Like walking on clouds!


I absolutely love these!!! Have it in black, white and beige, so comfy! Congratulations!


----------



## Classy_Sam

I was too late last year.. now I finally got them.


----------



## Miumiu23

Classy_Sam said:


> I was too late last year.. now I finally got them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305857


How do these fit? True to size?


----------



## kate_cat

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Guess which bag came home with me today ?
> A. Pink mini Coco handle
> B. Iridescent pink Chanel 19
> C. Multicolor Chanel 19
> 
> I really wanted to buy them all and hubby willing to buy me 2 bags but....



I’m guessing the pink mini coco.


----------



## Frillylily

Bridgidu said:


> Adding another denim to my collection! Can’t decide between the dark blue and light blue, so I got both lol. Here’s the dark blue
> View attachment 5305403



You are my kind of shopper! When in doubt! Get both!


----------



## joohwangee22

22P light pinks


----------



## dropsofvelvet

My beautiful Medium Chevron Boy in Caviar leather from 22C ~


----------



## Classy_Sam

Miumiu23 said:


> How do these fit? True to size?


Yes, but they are wide.


----------



## noreen_uk

Classy_Sam said:


> Yes, but they are wide.


tq i have wide feet and i guess this is perfectly fit 
@Israeli_Flava i am tagging you


----------



## eskaay

I got this in Dec but for me it’s a 2022 purchase! Bought from a london based resale store but was in the box and never used. I think it’s Chanel 22a but I may be wrong, any help with the colour would be appreciated! I’m thinking Rose Clair? It comes with the new plaque serial number.


----------



## vanillalatte13

eskaay said:


> I got this in Dec but for me it’s a 2022 purchase! Bought from a london based resale store but was in the box and never used. I think it’s Chanel 22a but I may be wrong, any help with the colour would be appreciated! I’m thinking Rose Clair? It comes with the new plaque serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306609
> View attachment 5306611
> View attachment 5306612


It looks like the 21A ND022!
I have the same cch in the small size, and it is a lovely colour.
Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## eskaay

vanillalatte13 said:


> It looks like the 21A ND022!
> I have the same cch in the small size, and it is a lovely colour.
> Enjoy your new bag!


Oh thank you!!! You don’t know the name of the colour by any chance do you? Thanks again! ❤️


----------



## sapphiretowers

eskaay said:


> I got this in Dec but for me it’s a 2022 purchase! Bought from a london based resale store but was in the box and never used. I think it’s Chanel 22a but I may be wrong, any help with the colour would be appreciated! I’m thinking Rose Clair? It comes with the new plaque serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306609
> View attachment 5306611
> View attachment 5306612


Wow this is beautiful. Congratulations!  Did you pay over retail for this?


----------



## eskaay

sapphiretowers said:


> Wow this is beautiful. Congratulations!  Did you pay over retail for this?


Funny enough no!! I paid £400 less and it was brand new via Luxury Promise in london with all the original docs etx.


----------



## Chanel0524

AllthingsLV said:


> I am calling my SA NOW.  I need that brooch!!!



wwre you able to find it? I couldn’t find it anywhere in the USA. Has to pay $60 over retail to a reseller :/ lol


----------



## sweetpea_2009

What’s my favorite day of the week? Any day the FedEx guy shows up with a package from Chanel 

My 22P iridescent green CF is finally here. So beautiful and everything I was hoping for! Thanks @nat74 for your help


----------



## eskaay

My #22p bluebell


----------



## Zixi1000

eskaay said:


> Oh thank you!!! You don’t know the name of the colour by any chance do you? Thanks again! ❤



Congratulation on your new purchase and it’s beautiful - I also own this in the smaller size.

I believe it’s just called light pink by Chanel (Chanel color naming is not glamorous) There are many light pinks and best distinguished by the color code.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

katie_kay_80 said:


> I’m guessing the pink mini coco.


Yes !!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Here are my recent purchase.  Different pinks !!
The coin purse pink 22C 
The small Coco handle  pink 22p


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

motled said:


> Fun! My guess is: B. Iridescent pink 19?


I got the Coco handle. Thanks


----------



## curatedbytori

My latest addition


----------



## angelicskater16

My first Chanel for 2022!


----------



## Bags_4_life

About to move into my new-to-me Cerf Tote, I’ve always loved this bag and couldn’t resist when a good deal came up.


----------



## baninny

Purchased a mini classic black but had to return because the tag’s sticker was stuck on the lambskin!  SA will try to find me another one but hope pricing won’t change!


----------



## ilovelions8

thanks to @nat74 i was able to get this cutie! crossing this off my wishlist  I don’t wear bags but I do enjoy rotating my card holders often.


----------



## purseaddict2021

ilovelions8 said:


> View attachment 5307973
> 
> thanks to @nat74 i was able to get this cutie! crossing this off my wishlist  I don’t wear bags but I do enjoy rotating my card holders often.


Can I ask which boutique you bought this from? I contacted a few SA and none of them have it


----------



## purseaddict2021

My 22P square mini has arrived. I notice this batch lambskin is much more shiny than my 21K rectangular mini. Did anyone also notice that?
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ilovelions8

purseaddict2021 said:


> Can I ask which boutique you bought this from? I contacted a few SA and none of them have it



It was from the NM Atlanta store! I think I saw one in a picture in the stock page earlier.


----------



## Voicifiona

ilovelions8 said:


> View attachment 5307973
> 
> thanks to @nat74 i was able to get this cutie! crossing this off my wishlist  I don’t wear bags but I do enjoy rotating my card holders often.


Would you mind tell me the product code for this particular card holder please? Thanks!

I went to my boutique and everything is sold out. :/


----------



## J.A.N.

One last purchase for me Blue aged calfskin 2.55 flap for everyday wear. Which leather product/gel/spray would be good for this?


----------



## ilovelions8

Voicifiona said:


> Would you mind tell me the product code for this particular card holder please? Thanks!
> 
> I went to my boutique and everything is sold out. :/



here you go! 


good luck!


----------



## Voicifiona

ilovelions8 said:


> here you go!
> View attachment 5308292
> 
> good luck!


Thank you so much! I called the cust service line and they couldn't find it at all in their system!


----------



## luv2shop_78

Nothin’ like a lil Chanel love to outshine a sunny winter’s day


----------



## haju0907

Scored this beauty couple of weeks ago. Can’t wait til the snow is gone!


----------



## amanadad

Picked up my first boy yesterday from 22P collection! My SA was so wonderful and I can’t believe she found this for me. I know boy bags aren’t as trendy right now but I’ve always wanted one in a special quilting and I finally found it! I was debating if I should get the mini, but it holds so little. Can’t wait to use this!


----------



## doraepeet

Got this mini with little charm from my local store


----------



## doraepeet

And also roped sandals, I’m so glad because it’s very hard to find my size (EU 41)


----------



## Roseriver

baninny said:


> Purchased a mini classic black but had to return because the tag’s sticker was stuck on the lambskin!  SA will try to find me another one but hope pricing won’t change!
> 
> View attachment 5307890



I had the identical thing happen to me, too.  I also notice an indentation from the round plastic piece from the tag.  I had that, too. My s.a. was less gracious. He said just “ massage it out”. I no longer have that s.a . and do not use that particular Chanel boutique any more. The manager had not concerned herself with this trivial matter


----------



## michellecwongx

My beautiful light pink mini top handle


----------



## ddebartolo

I’ve waited forever for Chanel to make silver hoops that I love! I’m so excited for these!! They’re gorgeous in person!


----------



## Fuzzy21

Got these two babies. Love these lots!!


----------



## lkweh

Got my first denim bag


----------



## lkweh

Bridgidu said:


> Adding another denim to my collection! Can’t decide between the dark blue and light blue, so I got both lol. Here’s the dark blue
> View attachment 5305403


I got the light one and am wondering if I should get the dark one instead  do you have picture side by side?


----------



## topglamchic

22p maxi shopping tote


----------



## flyingfree27

michellecwongx said:


> My beautiful light pink mini top handle


It’s beyond gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## Gee09

So happy to get my perfect blue mini coco from the new 22p at my Melbourne store. I got lucky as I didn’t have anything reserved and just wanted to see what they had in blue… Now to decide if she needs a twilly or not!?


----------



## Gee09

lkweh said:


> Got my first denim bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310256


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I don’t normally like Boy bags but wow this one is so beautiful!



amanadad said:


> Picked up my first boy yesterday from 22P collection! My SA was so wonderful and I can’t believe she found this for me. I know boy bags aren’t as trendy right now but I’ve always wanted one in a special quilting and I finally found it! I was debating if I should get the mini, but it holds so little. Can’t wait to use this!


----------



## Marmotte

Adding these to my extensive shoe closet


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Stopped by a boutique while on vacation to check out 22P but ended up with this unexpected purchase which compliments my LOVE ring perfectly - gorgeous beige gold Coco Crush ring. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## cmm62

Finally got my new gold mini in the mail - I’ve been in the hunt for the perfect small gold bag for awhile and am thrilled I waited for this


----------



## Work_For_Purse

ddebartolo said:


> I’ve waited forever for Chanel to make silver hoops that I love! I’m so excited for these!! They’re gorgeous in person!


 i am more of silver person so i know  it is hard to come by.   congrats!


----------



## J.A.N.

Chanel o Clutch


----------



## pooky747

I’m on the waitlist for the mini top handle in light pink, but I was able to score this beauty in the meantime 
it’s so hard to capture the correct blue tone of this bag as some photos i’ve seen of it look so dark


----------



## Gabel

NM lottery win ! Matching my green CF from 22P.


----------



## BWM

Sharing my 22P light pink coco handle:


----------



## mariatd

BWM said:


> Sharing my 22P light pink coco handle:
> 
> View attachment 5310993


You've got great taste!!   We are bag twins!


----------



## lkweh

Gee09 said:


> Such a beautiful bag!


Thank you! Still debating if I should get the dark one instead. The colors tend to be washed out more in picture. (This pic is not mine)


----------



## mariatd

lkweh said:


> Thank you! Still debating if I should get the dark one instead. The colors tend to be washed out more in picture. (This pic is not mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311073



I got the light colored bag.  For one, I am a light denim person in general, but also because a denim bag is a casual bag and dark denim is not casual to me (though it’s obv not formal either).   Actually, I find dark denim to be a grandma color 

i didn’t realize that the ribbon through the strap is leather not denim.


----------



## AllthingsLV

amanadad said:


> Picked up my first boy yesterday from 22P collection! My SA was so wonderful and I can’t believe she found this for me. I know boy bags aren’t as trendy right now but I’ve always wanted one in a special quilting and I finally found it! I was debating if I should get the mini, but it holds so little. Can’t wait to use this!



Congratulations, that is a beautiful bag!!!  I don’t care what people say about what’s out and what’s in.  I believe in buying what makes my heart sing and I love my lambskin, gray, old medium Boy bag.  She is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Gabel said:


> NM lottery win ! Matching my green CF from 22P.


NM has a Chanel lottery?  I’ve never heard of this.


----------



## Gabel

AllthingsLV said:


> NM has a Chanel lottery?  I’ve never heard of this.


They do that quite often. Usually it’s with high demand items.


----------



## lkweh

mariatd said:


> I got the light colored bag.  For one, I am a light denim person in general, but also because a denim bag is a casual bag and dark denim is not casual to me (though it’s obv not formal either).   Actually, I find dark denim to be a grandma color
> 
> i didn’t realize that the ribbon through the strap is leather not denim.



yea,it is leather. I am not a dark denim person either, but concern about durability of the light one later. Do you spray  yours with anything to protect color transfer?


----------



## lavendermatcha

Came across this beautiful light purple card holder today from 22P


----------



## kylie19

My Bucket Bag


----------



## purselover__

angelicskater16 said:


> My first Chanel for 2022!


Beautiful, congrats! Are they comfortable? I´m considering getting one but saw comments saying that it takes long time to break them in or that they always give blisters that I´m a bit afraid of making this investment.


----------



## bits of ivory

Got me mini coco handle from 22P


----------



## Lookelou

lkweh said:


> Thank you! Still debating if I should get the dark one instead. The colors tend to be washed out more in picture. (This pic is not mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311073


i like both colours...my opinion would be to think of how each colour would age- because denim that is "worn" is always better to me!  I would also think about which one could be more year-round?  Depends where you live....i think if you live somewhere with seasons, then naybe the darker could also be worn in those colder seasons?  the light feels more summer/ year-round?


----------



## mariatd

lkweh said:


> yea,it is leather. I am not a dark denim person either, but concern about durability of the light one later. Do you spray  yours with anything to protect color transfer?



I’m not intending to spray it.  I’m paranoid about a spray potentially altering the color or feel of a bag.  Given that it’s fabric, it will ‘wear’ more than leather and right now, I think I’m ok with that.  I also think light denim will look better used than the dark denim.  At least that’s my thinking right now.


----------



## christy555

I’m so lucky to score this super mini bag from the new collection in Mardrid Boutique, is impossible to get in London. When I saw they had it in the window I was like I’m gonna take her home. Here she is


----------



## PrettyInPink07

kylie19 said:


> My Bucket Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311279


I am currently trying to track one down! Can you share your thoughts on it? Modeling pics?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Best Chanel sneakers ever! 22P...So comfy! TTS! So happy!!! Can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## sillygem

Can someone send me an SA in New York? Trying to track down the coco handle in iridescent


----------



## angelicskater16

They fit really snug and I do think it will take time to break them in. I feel Chanel loafers are made for narrow feet. I have a wider feet so I have to go half a size up so that helps.


mmeira said:


> Beautiful, congrats! Are they comfortable? I´m considering getting one but saw comments saying that it takes long time to break them in or that they always give blisters that I´m a bit afraid of making this investment.


----------



## bee.es

Hello!!! New here can anyone help me identify my bag!I got this beauty 4 days ago that I forgot to ask questions and look at the tag when I have this baby wrapped up for me to take home! It’s not on the website and since she’s now microchip it’s hard for me to find more info about this beauty  does anybody knows which collextion this belongs to?  And the colour? It’s kinda like golddish beige with a pink shade on it 
My SA told me that the bag only just arrived when they received the new collection the other day one got sold then one is mine  thank you!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Just picked up my new fine jewelry from Chanel’s COMÈTE line….. ÉTOILE FILANTE earrings.


----------



## kylie19

PrettyInPink07 said:


> I am currently trying to track one down! Can you share your thoughts on it? Modeling pics?


Hi! I have not use it yet. You can put a lot of things inside. My phone fit horizontally. I wish though the strap is a little bit longer. I’m 5’4, it hits just below the waist when you wear it crossbody. I like that its not bulky, it hugs on your body.
Hope you’ll get yours soon


----------



## Classy_Sam

I have a thing for sunglasses


----------



## winks

Israeli_Flava said:


> Best Chanel sneakers ever! 22P...So comfy! TTS! So happy!!! Can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> View attachment 5311926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311927



Do you mind sharing the price? I hope I can score them next month in NYC!!


----------



## purselover__

angelicskater16 said:


> They fit really snug and I do think it will take time to break them in. I feel Chanel loafers are made for narrow feet. I have a wider feet so I have to go half a size up so that helps.


thank you!


----------



## Bluebellbun

Super excited to have my first Classic piece- a black medium flap with gold hardware. I absolutely shouldn’t have bought the WOC also but couldn’t resist when they had it in stock at Heathrow.


----------



## XCCX

My 22C light beige WOC arrived!!! 

I’ll post more comparison shots in the 22C and beige color reference library 





Classic beige clair flap, WOC and 21C rose clair flap.


----------



## Bluebellbun

XCCX said:


> My 22C light beige WOC arrived!!!
> 
> I’ll post more comparison shots in the 22C and beige color reference library
> 
> View attachment 5312454
> View attachment 5312455
> 
> 
> Classic beige clair flap, WOC and 21C rose clair flap.
> 
> View attachment 5312456


Stunning collection of neutrals ❤️❤️


----------



## XCCX

Bluebellbun said:


> Stunning collection of neutrals ❤❤


Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

winks said:


> Do you mind sharing the price? I hope I can score them next month in NYC!!


Sure. They were $1,100. Quite pricey but these are worth it to me.


----------



## midori_bluez

bits of ivory said:


> Got me mini coco handle from 22P
> View attachment 5311407


Wow it’s so gorgeous!


----------



## luxefind

XCCX said:


> My 22C light beige WOC arrived!!!
> 
> I’ll post more comparison shots in the 22C and beige color reference library
> 
> View attachment 5312454
> View attachment 5312455
> 
> 
> Classic beige clair flap, WOC and 21C rose clair flap.
> 
> View attachment 5312456



Yay! Do you love the 22C beige??


----------



## XCCX

luxefind said:


> Yay! Do you love the 22C beige??


I absolutely do!!!
I just started a thread and would love to hear your (and everyone’s) thoughts 





__





						Voice of Wisdom
					

Hello!  So I’m looking for honest advice (please talk me out of it lol).  My SA offered me the 22C light beige medium classic flap today.. I was super happy about my WOC that I just received in that color and was this close to ordering the classic flap until I took a deep breath and took these...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LilyLA

The last of my reveals. I purchased these in 2021 but I asked the store to hold them until I could visit my SA in person. Picked these babies up yesterday so here we are! I’ve been trying to buy the classic flaps that I felt were missing in my collection this past year before the prices increase to $10k pre tax. I was so thrilled when my turn to get the small black caviar flap arrived! Still missing a few colors to round out my flap collection but maybe I’ll find them pre loved at a good price!   Also picked up a mini rectangular that reminds me of a racing suit. The white on this is very creamy yellow ivory white, not a stark white. I wish they had this in a classic flap in 22C! Cardholder was to replace my lambskin green version from 20S which I somehow managed to scratch the leather off while it was in my purse (and had to glue back down!) 
Because of my winter spree, I’ve had to sit 22P out. All these new season reveals are certainly giving me FOMO but I will live vicariously through all of you! The 22P purple and red are perfect, so happy for those of you that found something!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LilyLA said:


> The last of my reveals. I purchased these in 2021 but I asked the store to hold them until I could visit my SA in person. Picked these babies up yesterday so here we are! I’ve been trying to buy the classic flaps that I felt were missing in my collection this past year before the prices increase to $10k pre tax. I was so thrilled when my turn to get the small black caviar flap arrived! Still missing a few colors to round out my flap collection but maybe I’ll find them pre loved at a good price!   Also picked up a mini rectangular that reminds me of a racing suit. The white on this is very creamy yellow ivory white, not a stark white. I wish they had this in a classic flap in 22C! Cardholder was to replace my lambskin green version from 20S which I somehow managed to scratch the leather off while it was in my purse (and had to glue back down!)
> Because of my winter spree, I’ve had to sit 22P out. All these new season reveals are certainly giving me FOMO but I will live vicariously through all of you! The 22P purple and red are perfect, so happy for those of you that found something!
> 
> View attachment 5312762
> View attachment 5312763


OMG! What a great haul! These beauties are real treasures!!!     Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## bee.es

These are mines!!


----------



## Penamonvie

Got a brand new silver square mini from last year and the 22p gold woc. Also the heart earrings.


----------



## Miumiu23

bee.es said:


> These are mines!!


Where did you find the zippy cardholder? Love it.


----------



## Miumiu23

Penamonvie said:


> Got a brand new silver square mini from last year and the 22p gold woc. Also the heart earrings.


Love the earrings!


----------



## Lookelou

ohhhh goooodnessss.....I picked up the 22P blue denim "script" bag  It does NOT photograph well!  It is way prettier IRL.  in photos, the denim looks rough/ tough..but irl, it is "softer"...this pic is from my SA.  This is the small and it is bigger than a rectangle mini, but maybe a smidge smaller than a small classic.  Since it doesnt have a double flap, it fits everything that fits in my small classics.
Now I am going to have to sell my 22C denim rec. pearl crush!  I love them both, but common sense has to prevail, no?


----------



## Marlee

Last Friday I bought this cute Clutch with Chain and a pair of earrings in Amsterdam


----------



## flyingfree27

Lookelou said:


> ohhhh goooodnessss.....I picked up the 22P blue denim "script" bag  It does NOT photograph well!  It is way prettier IRL.  in photos, the denim looks rough/ tough..but irl, it is "softer"...this pic is from my SA.  This is the small and it is bigger than a rectangle mini, but maybe a smidge smaller than a small classic.  Since it doesnt have a double flap, it fits everything that fits in my small classics.
> Now I am going to have to sell my 22C denim rec. pearl crush!  I love them both, but common sense has to prevail, no?
> 
> View attachment 5312894


Congrats!!! Would you have mod shots to share? Does the bag sit comfortably on the shoulders when the straps are doubled up or would the bag be sitting too high for comfort? I can’t make up my mind between the small and large size


----------



## Lookelou

flyingfree27 said:


> Congrats!!! Would you have mod shots to share? Does the bag sit comfortably on the shoulders when the straps are doubled up or would the bag be sitting too high for comfort? I can’t make up my mind between the small and large size


I don’t have mod shots yet.  I am 5’6 and it is an easy crossbody length, and definitely long enough when sitting under the arm doubled up.  It is a longer strap than the classic flap small- so easy clearance and comfortable under the arm.  I didn’t see the medium size.  It sits lower under the arm than my small classic flap.


----------



## Jamforever

Lookelou said:


> ohhhh goooodnessss.....I picked up the 22P blue denim "script" bag  It does NOT photograph well!  It is way prettier IRL.  in photos, the denim looks rough/ tough..but irl, it is "softer"...this pic is from my SA.  This is the small and it is bigger than a rectangle mini, but maybe a smidge smaller than a small classic.  Since it doesnt have a double flap, it fits everything that fits in my small classics.
> Now I am going to have to sell my 22C denim rec. pearl crush!  I love them both, but common sense has to prevail, no?
> 
> View attachment 5312894


Aww congratulations! Now I’m excited to get mine. I was hesitant and had 2nd thoughts after seeing all the pictures.so happy it looks better irl.


----------



## flyingfree27

Lookelou said:


> I don’t have mod shots yet.  I am 5’6 and it is an easy crossbody length, and definitely long enough when sitting under the arm doubled up.  It is a longer strap than the classic flap small- so easy clearance and comfortable under the arm.  I didn’t see the medium size.  It sits lower under the arm than my small classic flap.


Thanks for sharing! Helpful to know! Guess I would be going for the small too


----------



## Lookelou

Jamforever said:


> Aww congratulations! Now I’m excited to get mine. I was hesitant and had 2nd thoughts after seeing all the pictures.so happy it looks better irl.


yes!  even the pic my SA sent me (attached to post) I thought- eek, no...but then irl, different reaction!  let me know what you think when you receive yours?


----------



## goodcrush

Lookelou said:


> ohhhh goooodnessss.....I picked up the 22P blue denim "script" bag  It does NOT photograph well!  It is way prettier IRL.  in photos, the denim looks rough/ tough..but irl, it is "softer"...this pic is from my SA.  This is the small and it is bigger than a rectangle mini, but maybe a smidge smaller than a small classic.  Since it doesnt have a double flap, it fits everything that fits in my small classics.
> Now I am going to have to sell my 22C denim rec. pearl crush!  I love them both, but common sense has to prevail, no?
> 
> View attachment 5312894



Are you able to show some photos of the top of the bag and how the strap feeds? I’m curious because of the “Chanel” loop at the top and the strap underneath…


----------



## dropsofvelvet

XCCX said:


> My 22C light beige WOC arrived!!!


YAY congrats on your 22C light beige WOC, I have the same one and I'm in loveee. Enjoy!


----------



## XCCX

dropsofvelvet said:


> YAY congrats on your 22C light beige WOC, I have the same one and I'm in loveee. Enjoy!


Yay!!! Thank you


----------



## dzhang214

Does anyone know if the Classic flap in M/L black caviar with gold or silver hardware is being discontinued in the US?  I didn't see it on the Chanel site and when I called the customer service line, I was told that it is not available even for pre-order.  I thought this would be the most widely available style.


----------



## msvickyy

picked up my FIRST ever Chanel bag by pure luck & I couldn't be happier!!

Went to the boutique and they didn't have any in stock and was told that I would have to wait a few months, which I figured BUT I decided to go into the Chanel at the Niemann Marcus a couple of stores away and low and behold they had ONE left!!! My SA was telling me that they only got shipped two black caviar with silver hardware on Friday evening and had to be closed on Saturday because of the snow storm. One was sold earlier in the day and I got the last one. My BF was telling me that I was lucky and it was meant to be mine because we weren't even suppose to go to the mall yesterday, we just wanted to walk off the food we had just eaten lol

Sorry for the rambling, just really excited ^-^

Classic flap in black caviar with silver hardware


----------



## LilyLA

msvickyy said:


> picked up my FIRST ever Chanel bag by pure luck & I couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Went to the boutique and they didn't have any in stock and was told that I would have to wait a few months, which I figured BUT I decided to go into the Chanel at the Niemann Marcus a couple of stores away and low and behold they had ONE left!!! My SA was telling me that they only got shipped two black caviar with silver hardware on Friday evening and had to be closed on Saturday because of the snow storm. One was sold earlier in the day and I got the last one. My BF was telling me that I was lucky and it was meant to be mine because we weren't even suppose to go to the mall yesterday, we just wanted to walk off the food we had just eaten lol
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, just really excited ^-^
> 
> Classic black caviar with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5313853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313854


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## LilyLA

dzhang214 said:


> Does anyone know if the Classic flap in M/L black caviar with gold or silver hardware is being discontinued in the US?  I didn't see it on the Chanel site and when I called the customer service line, I was told that it is not available even for pre-order.  I thought this would be the most widely available style.


It’s definitely not discontinued. The stores don’t do waitlists or preorders for black flaps that are part of the permanent line. Which can be a good thing if you decide to try your luck by walking in! I would recommend you go to the store and ask for one and keep following up with an SA. I’ve definitely seen them around the boutiques and department stores! Good luck!


----------



## msvickyy

dzhang214 said:


> Does anyone know if the Classic flap in M/L black caviar with gold or silver hardware is being discontinued in the US?  I didn't see it on the Chanel site and when I called the customer service line, I was told that it is not available even for pre-order.  I thought this would be the most widely available style.



I don't believe so the SA at the Chanel boutique told me yesterday that it might be a little bit of a wait to get one. I just got super lucky that NM had one in stock on the same day.


LilyLA said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!




Thank you!! ^^


----------



## boarbb




----------



## Lookelou

goodcrush said:


> Are you able to show some photos of the top of the bag and how the strap feeds? I’m curious because of the “Chanel” loop at the top and the strap underneath…


Here are pics of the chain strap.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sandiandr

XCCX said:


> Congratulations! I love the 19 flap! And what a stunning color!


Hi,
I love this colour.Coukd you also tell me what size this is please?


----------



## orchidee998

Chanel 19 Violett 21C Farbe 114


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

msvickyy said:


> picked up my FIRST ever Chanel bag by pure luck & I couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Went to the boutique and they didn't have any in stock and was told that I would have to wait a few months, which I figured BUT I decided to go into the Chanel at the Niemann Marcus a couple of stores away and low and behold they had ONE left!!! My SA was telling me that they only got shipped two black caviar with silver hardware on Friday evening and had to be closed on Saturday because of the snow storm. One was sold earlier in the day and I got the last one. My BF was telling me that I was lucky and it was meant to be mine because we weren't even suppose to go to the mall yesterday, we just wanted to walk off the food we had just eaten lol
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, just really excited ^-^
> 
> Classic flap in black caviar with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5313853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313854


Congrats on this gorgeous classic beauty!     It was definitely meant to be!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

orchidee998 said:


> Chanel 19 Violett 21C Farbe 114



They nailed it with this color. IMO the 19 looks best in fun colors! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## martinaa

yinyin1288 said:


> My first smaller/mini Chanel


Oh this is a great bag. Can You post more pics?


----------



## purseaddict2021

My first chanel cardholder. 22P light pink. Thanks for letting me share my newest baby


----------



## bags22

Marlee said:


> Last Friday I bought this cute Clutch with Chain and a pair of earrings in Amsterdam
> 
> View attachment 5312895
> View attachment 5312896
> View attachment 5312897
> View attachment 5312900


What color is the pink bag? Ng...


----------



## Marlee

Mam3012 said:


> What color is the pink bag? Ng...



Chanel simply calls it ‘pink’, but I think it is a mix of coral and pink, it looks very special.


----------



## AllthingsLV

This AirPods Pro case is such a little cutie.  I forgot it was part of the January 2022 purchases.


----------



## AllthingsLV

christy555 said:


> I’m so lucky to score this super mini bag from the new collection in Mardrid Boutique, is impossible to get in London. When I saw they had it in the window I was like I’m gonna take her home. Here she is
> 
> View attachment 5311828
> View attachment 5311829



That RED is GORGEOUS.


----------



## AllthingsLV

LilyLA said:


> The last of my reveals. I purchased these in 2021 but I asked the store to hold them until I could visit my SA in person. Picked these babies up yesterday so here we are! I’ve been trying to buy the classic flaps that I felt were missing in my collection this past year before the prices increase to $10k pre tax. I was so thrilled when my turn to get the small black caviar flap arrived! Still missing a few colors to round out my flap collection but maybe I’ll find them pre loved at a good price!   Also picked up a mini rectangular that reminds me of a racing suit. The white on this is very creamy yellow ivory white, not a stark white. I wish they had this in a classic flap in 22C! Cardholder was to replace my lambskin green version from 20S which I somehow managed to scratch the leather off while it was in my purse (and had to glue back down!)
> Because of my winter spree, I’ve had to sit 22P out. All these new season reveals are certainly giving me FOMO but I will live vicariously through all of you! The 22P purple and red are perfect, so happy for those of you that found something!
> 
> View attachment 5312762
> View attachment 5312763



You scored some great pieces, so beautiful!  And I agree this seasons reds & purples are especially nice  I was able to get the Chanel 19 in red and I am not into color, I stay in neutrals, but I could not resist that red.


----------



## AllthingsLV

msvickyy said:


> picked up my FIRST ever Chanel bag by pure luck & I couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Went to the boutique and they didn't have any in stock and was told that I would have to wait a few months, which I figured BUT I decided to go into the Chanel at the Niemann Marcus a couple of stores away and low and behold they had ONE left!!! My SA was telling me that they only got shipped two black caviar with silver hardware on Friday evening and had to be closed on Saturday because of the snow storm. One was sold earlier in the day and I got the last one. My BF was telling me that I was lucky and it was meant to be mine because we weren't even suppose to go to the mall yesterday, we just wanted to walk off the food we had just eaten lol
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, just really excited ^-^
> 
> Classic flap in black caviar with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5313853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313854



Congratulations, that gorgeous bag is worth rambling over!!!  I love to hear the back stories


----------



## AllthingsLV

Lookelou said:


> Here are pics of the chain strap.  Hope this helps.



That is SO CUTE!!!  I love that chain strap detail.


----------



## LilyLA

AllthingsLV said:


> You scored some great pieces, so beautiful!  And I agree this seasons reds & purples are especially nice  I was able to get the Chanel 19 in red and I am not into color, I stay in neutrals, but I could not resist that red.


Thank you! I am happy with them as well Congratulation on your red 19 bag! What a score


----------



## purseaddict2021

Marlee said:


> Last Friday I bought this cute Clutch with Chain and a pair of earrings in Amsterdam
> 
> View attachment 5312895
> View attachment 5312896
> View attachment 5312897
> View attachment 5312900


Which picture is more true to color IRL? I like The first picture  but the second one is so different. Thank you!


----------



## Marlee

purseaddict2021 said:


> Which picture is more true to color IRL? I like The first picture  but the second one is so different. Thank you!



The first picture is more true to color I think. I also posted a picture that I took outside in the Photos of your Chanel in action thread a few days ago, that might be helpful. It’s a lovely color! I received a lot of compliments on this clutch already


----------



## wingfok_1028

Got this last week and looking to add a mini cp to the collection soon


----------



## Cascadian

dropsofvelvet said:


> My beautiful Medium Chevron Boy in Caviar leather from 22C ~
> 
> View attachment 5306387


Amazing! Is this navy or black? Shiny gold hardware?


----------



## BB8

After pining for this bag for so long, finally got the call and happily added this beauty to my collection! Sure, I was not able to get it before the current piece increase, but I can also look at it as: I got it before the next increase (whenever that may be). My wonderful SA also surprised me with a lovely gift, pretty cards, and also the holiday camellias. Love!


----------



## purseaddict2021

BB8 said:


> After pining for this bag for so long, finally got the call and happily added this beauty to my collection! Sure, I was not able to get it before the current piece increase, but I can also look at it as: I got it before the next increase (whenever that may be). My wonderful SA also surprised me with a lovely gift, pretty cards, and also the holiday camellias. Love!
> View attachment 5318668
> View attachment 5318671
> View attachment 5318672


Is it classic beige claire? Such a beautiful bag! Congrats!!!


----------



## BB8

purseaddict2021 said:


> Is it classic beige claire? Such a beautiful bag! Congrats!!!


Thank you! Yes, classic Beige Clair


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

Lambskin in pink. I’m still waiting for the quilted hihihi


----------



## luxurylex

New edition to the collection  WOC in Light Blue


----------



## dropsofvelvet

Cascadian said:


> Amazing! Is this navy or black? Shiny gold hardware?


It's black with a champagne shiny hardware


----------



## janeetz333

Hey guys,
I purchased the 22c small classic flap in light beige, and I discovered tonight that there seems to be some type of ‘coating’ on the metal chains which I can scratch off. I don’t have this on any of my other 3 classic flaps. Does anyone know what this is? Is this normal, or should I take it to get checked out at the boutique?


----------



## robtee

lkweh said:


> Thank you! Still debating if I should get the dark one instead. The colors tend to be washed out more in picture. (This pic is not mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311073


I love the dark denim and I’m not a grandma lol the light is also nice but idk I love the darker one


----------



## missmary00

LilyLA said:


> The last of my reveals. I purchased these in 2021 but I asked the store to hold them until I could visit my SA in person. Picked these babies up yesterday so here we are! I’ve been trying to buy the classic flaps that I felt were missing in my collection this past year before the prices increase to $10k pre tax. I was so thrilled when my turn to get the small black caviar flap arrived! Still missing a few colors to round out my flap collection but maybe I’ll find them pre loved at a good price!   Also picked up a mini rectangular that reminds me of a racing suit. The white on this is very creamy yellow ivory white, not a stark white. I wish they had this in a classic flap in 22C! Cardholder was to replace my lambskin green version from 20S which I somehow managed to scratch the leather off while it was in my purse (and had to glue back down!)
> Because of my winter spree, I’ve had to sit 22P out. All these new season reveals are certainly giving me FOMO but I will live vicariously through all of you! The 22P purple and red are perfect, so happy for those of you that found something!
> 
> View attachment 5312762
> View attachment 5312763


I love the blue cardholder! Is that a Tiffany blue? The newest January 2022 release?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LilyLA

missmary00 said:


> I love the blue cardholder! Is that a Tiffany blue? The newest January 2022 release?? Thanks in advance!


Thank you! It’s from 22C so not the latest release unfortunately. It’s the dark green


----------



## alxyoung

janeetz333 said:


> Hey guys,
> I purchased the 22c small classic flap in light beige, and I discovered tonight that there seems to be some type of ‘coating’ on the metal chains which I can scratch off. I don’t have this on any of my other 3 classic flaps. Does anyone know what this is? Is this normal, or should I take it to get checked out at the boutique?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320768


I posted a similar issue on a separate thread. I think it’s excess glue. I have it between my gold links.


----------



## dazeydaisies

Sharing the first chanel bag that I set my eyes on since some time ago! only got around to enquiring and securing one from boutique! A classic black chanel boy in caviar, old medium with aged gold hardware!


----------



## alxyoung

alxyoung said:


> I posted a similar issue on a separate thread. I think it’s excess glue. I have it between my gold links.


 @janeetz333 I had the opportunity to show my SA, and if yours is a white powder like mine, it’s normal. It’s something used in the manufacture of the chain.


----------



## dream8girl

amanadad said:


> Picked up my first boy yesterday from 22P collection! My SA was so wonderful and I can’t believe she found this for me. I know boy bags aren’t as trendy right now but I’ve always wanted one in a special quilting and I finally found it! I was debating if I should get the mini, but it holds so little. Can’t wait to use this!


Wow this is sooooo awesome I love it!


----------



## dream8girl

msvickyy said:


> picked up my FIRST ever Chanel bag by pure luck & I couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Went to the boutique and they didn't have any in stock and was told that I would have to wait a few months, which I figured BUT I decided to go into the Chanel at the Niemann Marcus a couple of stores away and low and behold they had ONE left!!! My SA was telling me that they only got shipped two black caviar with silver hardware on Friday evening and had to be closed on Saturday because of the snow storm. One was sold earlier in the day and I got the last one. My BF was telling me that I was lucky and it was meant to be mine because we weren't even suppose to go to the mall yesterday, we just wanted to walk off the food we had just eaten lol
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, just really excited ^-^
> 
> Classic flap in black caviar with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5313853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313854


Thanks for sharing the story!!! I really feel some finds are just meant to be!


----------



## Mani2017

Picked this beauty up!


----------

